# Paphiopedilum exul



## Calvin_Tiong (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 22, 2019)

Beautiful flowers and well arranged. I hope my exul alba blooms soon!


----------



## Guldal (Nov 23, 2019)

Excellent! Well grown and well flowered!


----------



## Herbert (Nov 23, 2019)

Top plant and very well flowered!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 25, 2021)

Calvin, did this plant bloom this season? How's plant doing?


----------



## werner.freitag (Jan 25, 2021)

very nice strong colors !


----------



## musa (Jan 26, 2021)

It is an old thread, but that exul still looks beautiful. I never realized, that in exul the synsepalum is bigger than the sepalum...


----------



## Guldal (Jan 26, 2021)

musa said:


> ... in exul the synsepalum is bigger than the sepalum...


And all green!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 26, 2021)

musa said:


> It is an old thread, but that exul still looks beautiful. I never realized, that in exul the synsepalum is bigger than the sepalum...


Well not too too old as its only one season from last bloom lol. 

I'm asking because I love these blooms plus I have two of the exul seedlings coming into spike!!



Hope they are as good as this one! (I can only dream). 

The one on back looks semi album with green floral stem. Both from Sam.


----------



## jlosaw (Jan 26, 2021)

I traded for one of these, but have not seen it bloom yet. Exctited to see it now. Nice work @Calvin_Tiong


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 26, 2021)

jlosaw said:


> I traded for one of these, but have not seen it bloom yet. Exctited to see it now. Nice work @Calvin_Tiong


You mean you have division of Calvin's plant? Lucky you!


----------



## jlosaw (Jan 26, 2021)

I wish..An exul from some other breeding.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Jan 26, 2021)

Wow. That is stunning. Very different looking!


----------



## Greenpaph (Jan 26, 2021)

Beautiful and well grown!


----------



## werner.freitag (Jan 26, 2021)

musa said:


> It is an old thread, but that exul still looks beautiful. I never realized, that in exul the synsepalum is bigger than the sepalum...


Michael, this is not really rare. At present there is blooming time in Thailand and many pictures are posted. Some are stunning , big and colorful.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jan 26, 2021)

Excellent!!

I grew beautiful exul foliage for 7 years before I gave it up.


----------



## musa (Jan 27, 2021)

Darlene, I did the same with gratrixianum.

Werner, till now exul was not on my screen, but that might change.


----------



## Calvin_Tiong (Jan 31, 2021)

Djthomp28 said:


> Excellent!!
> 
> I grew beautiful exul foliage for 7 years before I gave it up.



Don't give up. Base on my experience in growing exul, it will only bloom when the plant is in big clump and it likes more sunlight.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 31, 2021)

Calvin_Tiong said:


> Don't give up. Base on my experience in growing exul, it will only bloom when the plant is in big clump and it likes more sunlight.


Has this plant rebloom again? Perhaps a new pic?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 31, 2021)

werner.freitag said:


> Michael, this is not really rare. At present there is blooming time in Thailand and many pictures are posted. Some are stunning , big and colorful.


Werner, can you send us some pics or links to these exuls you are referring to? Much thanks.


----------



## Calvin_Tiong (Feb 1, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Has this plant rebloom again? Perhaps a new pic?



Yes, it blooms every year now. The above picture was taken on September 1, 2019. Last year 2 blooms but I didn't take any photo. Below are two photos taken on February 18, 2016 (1st time blooming) and September 27, 2016 (Second blooming). It also bloomed in 2017 & 2018 but I didn't take photo.


----------



## KateL (Feb 1, 2021)

I have a big green clump that appears to be forming sheaths on at least two of the growths. I hung it with my vandas last fall, cuz it sure wasn’t blooming elsewhere. Not sure if they are going to actually produce buds yet, but orchid growers must be patient, right?


----------



## werner.freitag (Feb 1, 2021)

Calvins plant has definitely a strong coloration , most flowers are more yellowish. I post a few actual photos from Thai growers.
Its high season for exul, my flowers are still developing. Never got a big one up to now.


----------



## werner.freitag (Feb 1, 2021)

the collected plants above cost about 3 US, a lot offered, But a chance for bigger flowers comes from seed-grown plants only.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 2, 2021)

Thanks for all the pics Werner. Good to see the variation. I love the large synsepals that mirror the size of the dorsal sepal, like a frame.

I hope my two in bud will have nice colors from Sam's breeding. Should be open in 2 weeks. They are from half album breeding.


----------



## GuRu (Feb 2, 2021)

Thanks a lot Werner for posting this buch of photos with true colours. 



werner.freitag said:


> Calvins plant has definitely a strong coloration , most flowers are more yellowish. ........



This seems to be true but.....Calvins photos are alway oversaturated. You can see it clearly at the leaves, too. Maybe he likes it and prefers it, maybe as a kind of art.....but it doesn't show the colours exactly


----------

